# RCP Placeholder



## lam_tr (10. Mrz 2010)

weiß hier jemand wie die Placeholder in der Perspective-Klasse funktioniert?
ich hab da einiges gelesen aber wirklich verstehen tu ich es nicht. kann mir jemand da konkrete Beispiele bringen?

dazu suche ich einen Weg meine RCP mit zwei Views zu laden, dass nach dem Laden nur eine View angezeigt wird.

Theoretisch gesagt, müsste ich die zweite View "verstecken" über der Methode .hideView(ViewPart view). Aber wo kann ich es setzen, damit es noch rechtzeitig versteckt wird?

Gruss Lam


----------



## Koringar (10. Mrz 2010)

Hi,

wie der Name schon sagt, ist es ein Platzhalter oder eher gesagt eine Positionsmerker. Dieser gibt die Position an, wenn man irgend wann diese View öffnet.

Also sagen wir mal du hast zwei Folder, der eine ist oben und der andere unten. Wenn du dem oberen Folder nun eine View oder eher ihre ID mit den Placeholder übergibt, wird diese View immer auf diesem Folder angezeigt, falls du sie öffnest.


----------



## lam_tr (10. Mrz 2010)

ahh danke Koringar. mein Problem war eher das IFolder mit dem Placeholder auseinander zu setzen, aber jetzt ist mir das ganze einleuchtend.


----------

